# Introducing my new puppy, Killer!



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys! This is my new puppy, Killer. He was the biggest of the litter and was already prechosen, but I think I woulda picked him anyway. Right when I saw him, he ran to us for a belly rub! 

I picked him up today and he's been amazing! For one, he's held his pee in the car until we got out and went straight to the grass when we pulled over. He's EXTREMELY social and friendly... sleeping in everyone's lap and licking everyone's face. He's already met 10+ people from rest stops and Sonic's. At Sonic's, he was sleeping under the table and soaking up attention from all the kids.

And! Most importantly, I slowly introduced him to my dog, Max, the pomeranian. Max really seems to like him (He ignores other dogs, but kept smelling him). I don't think they're going to play as Max isn't that type, but Killer seems to be really gentle with him. 

Right now, he's next to me sleeping. He's a really calm, sleepy pup (I know it's probably temporary haha), but I love him already. I've been practicing focus with him, and ALREADY, without me even using a command or clicker/word bridge, he is sitting and looking at me. Here's Killer! 




























Happy Friday! His name is actually Miko. With my other thread, I knew everyone would come in here outraged with his name! Hahaha. Whatcha think of him? 

These are from my iPhone. I have better pictures coming up on my camera, including with him and Max.


----------



## Gunnarspack (Apr 7, 2009)

He's so cute! Nice big paws on your good lookin' fella! Congrats and enjoy puppyhood!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh he's a wonderful, big soft, sweet fluffikins! Very sweet boy.

Sonic....I used to live in an area with Sonics and boy, do I miss them!

Jennifer


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i wanaaaaat oneeeee!!!! lol, lol!!! he's beautiful. looks like he's gonna be a big boy from the looks of those hoofers, lol!!

enjoy him, they grow so fast!!! smell some puppy breath for me....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looks like a sweet coatie, congrats to you and Killer/Miko!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Those paws are huge!!!!!!!! He looks like a killer.Gorgeous.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

He is huge! He was so much bigger than the other puppies. And his paws are the size of my girlfriend's fist haha. 

Just wondering, you think he's a coatie? I was told he was a plush coat, somewhere in the middle. Either way, it's fine, but he doesn't have the long hair behind his ears.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome home Miko!

Puppy fuzz and puppy breath galore!









Congratulations George. Sounds like a great trip home for starters. Now I want to know how many hours of sleep you get tonight!

Enjoy the puppy time and takes lots (and lots) of pictures!


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

Awwww....a baby!!! I want one!!!!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I was WAITING for the Killer smack talk to begin!!









He's adorable! A cute little puffy poofy ball of cuteness!! Enjoy and congrats!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, he isn't a stock coat, but a fuzzy butt-Can't wait to see the pics from your camera instead of the phone pics. He is adorable no matter what. Let the fun begin!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

omg he is sooo cute!!

i like his name too


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a cutie! Sounds like a WONDERFUL pup! Haha on the Killer! Years ago I actually named one of my cats Killer: he was a big softie!

Though I did get grief from people who felt hat I had chosen an inapropriate and offensive name.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We had a siamese cat named Murder, she lived to be 18. She use to hang out on top of the curtain rods and jump on us, that is how she earned her name. Her mom Ping was very sweet, but Murder, look out!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think he's adorable! But I don't think he's a coatie. I've never seen a longcoat that didn't have the ear fuzz.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW! He never ceases to amaze me. He was crying so I took him outside just in case he had to pee... he did! Then he looked at me and sat, waiting for a treat. (I forgot one) =(


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bad doggy dad!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

He's absolutely adorable and going to be a handsome guy. Best of luck, don't forget to post those pics on your camera soon.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is so adorable!!
I like the name Killer but we all know what would come of it


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to admit, I _was_ wondering about that name... as if a giant GSD isn't enough to scare people. Haha. He's SUCH a cutie, though.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

okay george - remind me when i see you that WE ARE NOT FRIENDS









april fools day was on the first ya know. i read the title, formed several opinions that i was planning on keeping to myself - immediately searched for my other post where we were discussing names to see exactly WHAT i'd said and to WHOM. i was all prepared to send Everett54 a "well, i put my foot in my mouth huh?" type PM...

then...
lightbulb...

i thought this HAS TO BE A JOKE - although i was no where near confident enough to say it. i scrolled thru his pics thinking "poor poor pup" then decided to leave my comment simple saying "i guess Miko and Nike just didnt fit eh?"

sigh. thanks for the headache & racing heart!!!!!










Miko is adorable!

eta:


> Originally Posted By: george1990
> Just wondering, you think he's a coatie?


not to me.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hahaha. I knew a few people would fall for it (Didn't think you would lol). Anyway, yes, I'm up at 4am. I think I got 2 hours sleep so far... MAYBE 2.5 hours. I was hoping he'd be exception to the crying rule... no way in **** hahaha. How do you guys deal with it and how long did this last for you guys?


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

He sure is cute! He looks like my Diesel did when he was that age.... and turned out to have a stock coat. In my experience, as long as you are sure he doesn't have to pee/poo....ignore the crying! It's hard but it won't last long if you ignore it. Diesel did the crying thing for maybe a week and each day he cried less. They learn quick! Good luck!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: george1990 Anyway, yes, I'm up at 4am. I think I got 2 hours sleep so far... MAYBE 2.5 hours. I was hoping he'd be exception to the crying rule... no way in **** hahaha. How do you guys deal with it and how long did this last for you guys?


Shouldn't last long-especially if you're proactive about it. But saying that, remember that every puppy is different and some take longer than others. Keep a schedule- fixed time for feeding and expect him to need to go out 30-60 minutes afterwards so if your feeding time is consistent that particular potty break gets set pretty quickly. 

Two options for the night:
Option 1
He got you up at 2:00 am? Tonight you get up at 1:30-1:45 and take him out-without a fuss. The next night extend the time. Instead of a fixed time, you could also do this as how many hours after his last potty break before bedtime did he need to go out?

Option 2 -(IMO better option)
Better yet, wake up and wait to hear him moving around in his crate-that is a good sign to take him out. I like this better as you will probably get to all night (or most the night) a lot quicker. 

If you're consistent, then you should get back to sleeping through the night pretty "soon".


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He is jsut too cute!

Congrats again. He doesn't look like a coat to me either. Just like one that will likely have a thick nice coat as an adult.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54[Option 2 -(IMO better option)
> Better yet, wake up and wait to hear him moving around in his crate-that is a good sign to take him out. I like this better as you will probably get to all night (or most the night) a lot quicker.


I agree this is the better option. With this method you aren't TRAINING him to wake up at set hours.

The only time I would set an alarm is if I ever had a puppy that didn't mind "going" in the crate. Since I have never had one of those, I let THEM tell me when they need to go out.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tip guys. 

So last night, after I posted, I only got an hour more sleep so about 3.5 hours total. I'm SO sleepy right now but we went to the park for a bit and both of them are knocked out. I think I should try to get some sleep or homework done while I have the chance! Haha. Anyways, he met a couple people today and was just giving them a lot of lovin'. So far, he's been everything I wanted except for that cryinggggg. Is it normal for a new puppy to whine out of nowhere 70% of the time? Haha.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, unfortunately the whining is normal for some pups.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

yup, whining is very common, especially at night when they're all alone. they miss their mamma & siblings. they get over it, tho.

congrats & best wishes for many many happy years together.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So lets see some more pics! The first ones were just a tease


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

More pictures. Sorry they're late and I have to bump this thread up.














































And after my nieces were done playing with him...











And last night, he didn't cry and I only had to take him out once... first night of sleep this weekend.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aww, what a great sport, letting your nieces decorate him! He looks pooped in the last one! More, please...


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

He is adorable, what a cutie pie!


----------

